# Sharing pictures of my tank



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Figured I would share some pictures of my tank with you guys.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

that is a sweet set up and beautiful fish! =D> 
what size tank and how many Trophs?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

125g w/ 44 Ilangi


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

nice. Makes me feel better to see your numbers.

I've got 47 in a 130 and it seemed ok when they were small but I started to think I had too many as they grew. But I dont have any serious conflicts.

anyway great setup and fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words.

IMO/IME 40 is good and honestly think upwards to about 50-60 is perfect... barely considered a colony at this point when you witness their interactions and how much more graceful they are in the larger numbers.

Although I will say that filtration, circulation and maintenance needs to be top notch to keep up if not there will be complications.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Very nice!

I asked if you had pics in another thread... glad I came across this.

Your Ilangi are showing some great yellows! Are they full grown? My guys are still a little small, I hope they turn out as nice as yours!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

From what I have seen with other Ilangi's they are not full grown but probably not far from it. Hopefully I can source out more that can rival these so I can add to them and form a colony.

Thanks


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Very nice tank, what are the other fish?
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

the other fish you see are Petrochromis sp. Texas Red Fin Longola.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice setup and fish! I don't mean to be nosy, but what is the filtration you're using & water change regimen to keep the water in shape for a colony of 44 + petros? (& how many petros?)

:thumb:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

There are only 3 petros in the pictures but now only one nice male.

Water change happens 2x a week at 100% each time with water filtered through a carbon bottle.

Filtration is handled by - 2x Eheim 2262 and Pro-clear 300 with mag9 return.

Circulation is taken care of through - 2x Ecotech Vortech Mp40w at 70-80% set on Reefcrest

Additional filtration or nutrient export is done through a mangrove plant filter with a reverse photo-period to take care of any perspiration done by fish and plant/algae growth at night to keep o2 at a stable rate.

Nutrients and Minerals added to the tank....
Brightwells CichlidCode 4x a week
Brightwells Idioum 1x a week
Brightwells AlphaOmega
Seachem Malawi buffer/Seachem Tanganyikan buffer/Oceanic salt mix with every water change
Epsom salt with every water change
Sodium Ascorbate Cystaline powder 3x a week

Feedings....
22x a day to total 10tsp skipping a day before water change
Food consist of....
NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm
NLS Thera+A 1mm
Dainichi Veggie deluxe
Daincihi Veggie FX
Dainichi Color FX

Occasional feedings of....
NLS Lg.Fish Formula 3mm
NLS Thera +A 3mm
PE mysis shrimp
Altered German shrimp mix
Roasted Nori
Hikari Krill

*Am I capable of housing 44 tropheus in my tank? How and what maintains your tank and how many fish*?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Changed up the rockscape some... still need to get a few more pieces of rock but it's almost done.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you know what your m:f ratio is? or is it an unsexed (probably 1:1) mix (like mine)? Couldn't help noticing you're making do with two rockpiles instead of three - just wondering if that could be an option for me with my colony of 32 ikola (although I'm not really inclined to mess with what has been a succesful setup... but it's nice to know what options you have).

Beautiful fish regardless. If I were to get another colony ilangi would be very high on my list! (Love those petros too - hope I can try them some day...)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

There are 4m:38f, I have paid up the arse for it though and culled several males along the way with more I am planning on removing.

The two rockpile serves it's purpose as 3 would be cramp and not asthetically pleasing IMO.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice pics, ek.  But if that last post was supposed to be a video link, it's not.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I guess you guys have it disabled here.

Here's the link to the vids.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v629/eklikewhoa/tropheus/?action=view&current=MVI_8588.flv
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v629/eklikewhoa/tropheus/?action=view&current=MVI_8587.flv


----------



## lou99 (Jun 20, 2005)

you hardly ever see Ilangi this yellow (full body instead of half body colored)
the only time *** seen these are on youtube and over seas


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

There are a lot of things that factor into the color and it's really interesting to see it brought out in them with simple color scheme.


----------

